# 28th Gulf Breeze Sertoma Family Fishing Rodeo



## amckeown30 (Jul 8, 2012)

http://familyfishingrodeo.com/registration

http://familyfishingrodeo.com/awards


The 2018 Annual Gulf Breeze Family Fishing Rodeo is back for another great year of fun for all. We invite all to attend, especially families and their Children. You can register to fish the entire weekend for $15.00 a person or come to the Rodeo for lunch, shop and/or watch the weigh-in with your friends for free.

Over 6500 anglers participated in the Sertoma Fishing Rodeo over the years. Of those participants an estimated 50% were junior anglers so this is a great family event. All (100%) of the money raised during this event goes to our local community. 

Gulf Breeze Sertoma Club was established in 1985 as a Corporation with 501(3) C status.

Since then we have been a major contributor in the local Gulf Breeze and Santa Rosa county communities. Our membership base is consistently around 50, with about half of those being respected military service veterans. The primary charity we donate to is Speech & Hearing Aid Banks but we also provide donations to youth orientated and other local programs such as; Take Stock in Children, Santa Rosa Kids House, Good Samaritan Free Clinic, Pyramid, Fishing For AHERO and several others.

The Annual Gulf Breeze Sertoma Family Fishing Rodeo is our one and only fund raising activity with 100% of the net proceeds being returned to the community. This annual event has been successful for 27 years thanks to the generosity of our sponsor’s donations, support from thousands of participating anglers and our ability to offer additional educational activities for all family members. We have obtained as many sponsor donations as possible for our Family Fishing Rodeo which provides visibility to the good-nature organizations willing to support the efforts of Gulf Breeze Sertoma. 

We hope to have you fish our rodeo this year.
Also we will be giving away 200 rods and reels to the firt 200 children to go through our 3 stage fishing clinic.

Gulf Breeze Sertoma – 2018 Family Fishing Rodeo
June 9th & 10th 2018
Opens 12:00 PM
Weigh-In: 2:00 - 5:00 PM
South Shoreline Park Pavilion
800 Shoreline Drive, Gulf Breeze, FL 32561
Fish Categories
Bluefish Mullet Spanish Mackerel
Bonita Redfish Speckled Trout
Flounder Skipjack White Trout
Grouper Snapper
Master & Junior Combined Categories*
*Master and Junior anglers compete against each other in these categories.
Cobia Dolphin
King Mackerel Sheepshead
Junior Only
Pinfish
Family Only - (Dad, Mom & Kids in same household)
In-Shore Slam - Redfish, Speckled Trout & Flounder
Education and Safety AWARDS & PRIZES: Adult and Junior by Fish Category
1st Place - Custom Trophy, Prize Pack & $50
2nd Place -
Prize Pack & $30
3rd Place -
Prize Pack & $20
Master Angler
Lady Angler
Junior Male Angler
Junior Lady Angler
In-Shore Slam
Kids Fishing


----------

